
Judge: EFF’s “Stupid Patent of the Month” Clearly Protected by Constitution - billconan
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/eff-need-not-remove-stupid-patent-post-about-australian-troll-judge-finds/
======
greenyoda
Discussed a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15745022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15745022)

